# seleccion de sensor de nivel



## ramon007 (May 13, 2008)

que tal amigos, necesito ayuda con un proyecto necesito diseñar un sistema de control de nivel el proceso como tal es el siguiente: los finos metalizados y el sobredimensionado que se desalojan en la cámara de descarga de producto PDC (material generado en el proceso pero que no es usado por el compactador de briquetas) son retirados por un payloader cerca del ducto de descarga, dicho material al entrar en contacto con el oxigeno del medio ambiente se reoxida e incendia por estar a una temperatura de aproximadamente 400°C poniendo en peligro la vida del operador y causando daños al medio ambiente. Es por ello que se requiere diseñar un sistema de control de nivel, que mantenga sumergida en agua la salida del ducto de descarga (sello liquido) con la finalidad de pasivar el material e impedir que el mismo entre en contacto con el oxigeno. Para ello debo seleccionar la instrumentación apropiada que permita mantener el nivel de agua de la fosa, el cual disminuirá en el momento que el payloader entre a retirar el material ya enfriado; para ello el sistema debe contar con un dispositivo que permita compensar lo mas rápido posible el volumen de material extraído en el payloader con el fin de evitar que el ducto de descarga entre en contacto con el oxigeno del medio ambiente. La instrumentación y dispositivos de campo seleccionados serán controlados por un PLC, cuya programación y selección de entradas y salidas serán realizadas durante el proyecto. 

necesito alguna sugerencia para ver que tipo de sensor de nivel puedo usar y que tipo de valvula puedo implementar o que me den una idea de donde puedo buscar gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 13, 2008)

Hola
Tiene que ser un control electronico?

Puedes utilizar una valvula con boya, similar a la que se utilizan en las cisternas de los servicios.

Si quieres algo electronico:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-liquidos.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detector-de-nivel.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/sensor-anticorrosivo.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma-lluvia.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma-detectora-inundacion.htm

He reeditado el mensaje para aconsejarte la utilizacion de un deposito principal el cual mediante una tuberia mantenga el nivel del deposito donde se sumergen las piezas. (teorema de los vasos comunicantes). Ademas el deposito auxiliar si lo colocas lo suficentemente retirado no pasara el agua caliente a este.


----------



## ramon007 (May 13, 2008)

muchas gracias por la información la estaba chequeando y es bastante util, pero si me puedieras ayudar a encontrar fabricantes de este tipo de sensores, no se alguna pagina en donde los vendan para proponerlo en la empresa, de todas maneras voy a consultar bien con mi tutor a ver que me dice muchas gracias


----------



## ramon007 (May 14, 2008)

el problema como tal para escojer el sensor es que en la fosa no hay solo agua, tambien va estar presente el lodo por lo que un sensor de nivel de solo liquido no es muy apropiado, espero si me puede dar una sugerencia sobre donde puedo buscar o que información puedo ver en la web que me permita determinar el sensor indicado


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

La opcion mas adecuada es la de "PepeChip", ya que la boya flotara en agua o lodo.
Incluso te puedes armar 2 sistemas de boyas, uno con valvula hidaulica de rellenado del deposito (Si la fuerza de gravedad te lo permite) y otra electronica con algun tipo de encoder que detecte si falta y cuanto falta de liquido.
La señal de esta la aplicas a yu linea de produccion como para reducir la velocidad (En caso de falta grave) o diretamente detenerla.


----------



## ramon007 (May 14, 2008)

gracias por la sugerencia pero el problema es el agua va estar a altas temperaturas tal vez hasta llegar al punto de evaporacion, por ende no se si una boya soporte esa temperatura, ademas el payloader puede ser que me dañe el sistema de boya al intentar sacar los finos metalizados


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

La opcion de poner 2 depositos no te convence?
Seria la forma mas rapida de reponer el agua perdida. (dependera del diametro de la tuberia que las una)

Como sonda puedes utilizar 2 simples varillas de acero inoxidable, las separas entre si lo maximo posible y a su vez de las paredes del deposito, con objeto de que los lodos no se queden cerrando circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

Una boya de laton te soportara agua hirviendo sin problemas


----------



## darknene (May 15, 2008)

Yo montaria una valvula canflex 2 , de masoneilan de al menos 4 pulgadas ( son muy rapidas y fiables ) para mantener el nivel , y un ultrasonico para la medicion ( 4/20 mA) al no estar en contacto con el fluido , no hay problema con su temperatura . anque si con el vapor es muy dificil sellar del todo el intrumento , tambien existe la opcion de montar un desplazador neumatico y a la entrada de plc un convertidor ip, seria mucho mas fiable


----------

